

Show HN: We made an iBeacon-based messaging app called Earshot - siralonso
http://getearshot.com

======
joshavant
Just a heads up. According to your contractual agreement with Apple for the
iOS Developer Program, you are not allowed to use your Enterprise account (or
even a non-Enterprise account) to distribute your app to anyone who isn't
directly inside your company (i.e. you can't openly advertise + accept
applicants for a TestFlight).

If someone with the right authority at Apple catches this, you stand a good
chance of getting into hot water and/or banned from the dev program.

That said, awesome idea!

~~~
siralonso
Yikes. Thanks for the heads up! I've always thought that distributing to a
geographically dispersed set of beta testers was the ideal use case for
TestFlight, and had no idea that wasn't encouraged by Apple.

Maybe we'll see some better beta testing tools, now that the TestFlight folks
are at Apple :)

